# Wargames Factory



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Wargames Factory  produce a range of historical, fantasy and Sci-Fi miniatures at 28mm scale. 
Some of their current ranges include:

Persians








Orcs








Zombies








Greatcoats 








Amazon warriors








War of the Spanish Succession - the Marlburian Age. 








Romans 








They also have a samurai range planned, something I am very excited about:

















The quality of their work isn't the best. But it is definitely improving over time. The greatcoat troops they released were of a much better quality than the zombie kit. And the samurai previews are extremely promising. 

Useful Links

Home

Store

Contact Us

Available at Wayland Games.
​


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

I have the zombies from these guys, great minis and dirt cheap


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

I have some of their Greatcoat Shock Troops.
The models aren't too bad.
I found that the inside of the gun needed cutting back to get it to sit right though, as it sits right up against the chest.
Oh, and a couple of the gates where the plastic goes from the sprue into the model are in bad positions. One is right on the bottom of the gun, and another on the collar of the body. It is easy to damage the model while removing it if you just bend them off. Always carefully use a blade instead.
Quite a few mold lines too, but thats expected, and easily cleaned up.
Oh, and the Flamer and Pistol look terrible.

Besides that, great models, and a great price.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

KingOfCheese said:


> Oh, and the Flamer and Pistol look terrible.


Yeah I wasn't too keen on them :-s


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

I just got my Great Coats can I like them, I've used the Flamers and the Grenade Launchers as the specialists in my Henchmen Warbands. They remind me of the Mantic models, limited body poses but a lot of options on the spures.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Aramoro said:


> I just got my Great Coats can I like them, I've used the Flamers and the Grenade Launchers as the specialists in my Henchmen Warbands. They remind me of the Mantic models, limited body poses but a lot of options on the spures.


I modified one of the "laser" guns with the flamer parts to make my flamers.
The standard flamers just looked.... strange....

But yes, lots of conversion options on the sprue, and LOTS of head options.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I use a box of these to make my carapace vets for my traitor guard. For the price these are some of the best models out there. The can be made to work well with gw bits too. Great for rank and file troops in large numbers.


----------



## marcch (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm building a DKOK guard army with the Greatcoat troopers. The GW parts fit nicely and if you get a few packs of the heavy weapons you have a decent choice for poses. I can't use them at a GW event or store, but they are great for local gaming between friends.
.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Just a head up to those who didn't know, I've got a log up here for the samurai if you want to take a look at what the models look like :grin:


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I picked up some of their Skeleton Warriors, and are indistinguishable from the GW ones if you put a couple GW bits on them (such as a spare spear or shield, which you get a TON of extras of in each box of GW skeletons.) Made building a Vampire Counts army an affordable proposition.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I like a lot of the Wargames Factory stuff but have yet to make a purchase from then for some reason. I'll have to see to that soon though, their orcs have tempted me from day one of their release.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Red Corsairs said:


> I like a lot of the Wargames Factory stuff but have yet to make a purchase from then for some reason. I'll have to see to that soon though, their orcs have tempted me from day one of their release.


I like the style of their orcs a lot, would work well with LotR orcs.

When they _eventually_ release the samurai cavalry, provided they are at least as good as the foot troops, I'm really tempted to make an entire human K.o.W army for them (about 70 cavalry) :crazy:


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

imm0rtal reaper said:


> I like the style of their orcs a lot, would work well with LotR orcs.


You read my mind, it was the exact use I had in mind for them. Even more so now GW have halved the contents of their LOTR boxes.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Red Corsairs said:


> You read my mind, it was the exact use I had in mind for them. Even more so now GW have halved the contents of their LOTR boxes.


*THIS*, such a pain in my ass. And mere weeks before I planned on picking up some army of the dead :suicide:

I have been thinking of using the lord of the rings orcs I have as something in my undead army (probably ghouls) and I thought about some WGF orcs too. Problem is ghouls aren't really that good in game so can't justify the cost


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Out of interest wargames factory do the manufacturing for the plastic dreamforge games models. I just got the new plastic leviathan and hats off to wargames factory, they have done a fantastic job.


----------

